# NBT update by USB fails



## blueeyed (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi,

last year I bought a live-time FSC, I got a download link for map update and I updated without problems my system to Road Map Europe Next 2015-2.
For map update 2016-1 my procedure was identical.
Download and extraction of files worked without probs, but update on my BMW do not work. The system recognises a more recent version of navigation data on my USB flash drive and invites to start update (without asking me the activation code for the code entered before is life-time). But after confirming to start uptade I get the message: Please connect the USB device 1 to start the update. And then waiting does not change anything. The only option to choose is pressing Cancel. 
USB flash drive and formatting are the same as last year. I tried other flash drives, I renamed the drives, but in vain. What is going wrong?
I asked my dealer, but he is not interested to approach the problem unless I buy a update from him.

Is there someone who experienced the same problem or has an idee?
Thanks for help...


----------



## mikimedic (Apr 19, 2015)

blueeyed said:


> Hi,
> 
> last year I bought a live-time FSC, I got a download link for map update and I updated without problems my system to Road Map Europe Next 2015-2.
> For map update 2016-1 my procedure was identical.
> ...


Were you able to resolve the issue? I am also in the same situation with Europe NEXT 2017 - 1, downloaded through connected drive services.

Must say that Connected Drive support in Switzerland is useless and clueless. The whole concept of connected drive is such a disappointment for me.


----------



## blueeyed (Aug 30, 2016)

No I was not. 
I talked to my BMW garage and the technician was very astonished to see my live-time FSC. On their professional training they don't learn anything about offerings on the Internet.
The technician would check the map update if I buy it from the garage.
Thank you to tell me about your experiences whith connected drive, for I was thinking too about downloading through connected drive services. 
Perhaps I could buy just this connected drive service from the garage? I will try that.


----------



## mikimedic (Apr 19, 2015)

blueeyed said:


> No I was not.
> I talked to my BMW garage and the technician was very astonished to see my live-time FSC. On their professional training they don't learn anything about offerings on the Internet.
> The technician would check the map update if I buy it from the garage.
> Thank you to tell me about your experiences whith connected drive, for I was thinking too about downloading through connected drive services.
> Perhaps I could buy just this connected drive service from the garage? I will try that.


Do you have Professional Nav and connected services package? this is a prerequisite to use maps update (which doesn't work yet... lol...). I have the following package:

S07S9 ConnectedDrive services package 
S06AK ConnectedDrive Services 
S06AM Real Time Traffic Information 
S06AN Concierge Services 
S06AP Remote Services

The way it (is supposed to) work is that you go to your remote cockpit on your desktop, and through the store buy the map update package (it costs around 100chf in Switzerland, and is valid for two years - assume it includes subsequent updates for two years).

You are then taken to the page from where you can download the update to your computer and create the USB key. The process is automated with BMW update manager and is smooth. you get the final confirmation that USB was created/update unzipped, and you receive an email with the activation key.

Then, when you try to update it in the car you get the message that the USB key contains more recent navigation update, and asks you to confirm to start. Once you do this, it asks you to insert USB device 1... and this is where you get stuck...

I am still dealing with connected drive people both in Switzerland and in UK (I tried in the interim to switch to UK connected drive services as it is in English). To no avail thusfar.

I don't think that going to a dealer would help as they don't deal with connected drive services (as it is handled if I understand correctly by a country BMW office directly...). My dealer offered to do the upgrade for 250 chf and a couple of days, but he in fact referred me to use the online option.

Are you in France? Let me know if you manage to do something there. Cheers, and good luck


----------



## mikimedic (Apr 19, 2015)

UPDATE: Just received an email from BMW connected drive Switzerland, saying they are unable to solve the problem and that I should go back to ordinary manual way through a dealer. 

So much for the Connected Drive... plain useless.


----------



## blueeyed (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi mikimedic,
sorry for the lag, too many things in my head...
Finally I renewed my subscriptions for RTTI (Real Time Traffic Information), BMW Online and 4 days ago I subscribed Map update by USB. For this I had to install BMWUpdateManager which downloaded Road_Map_EUROPE_Next_2017-1 and now installation of the new map was running without problem whithout asking for the key delivered by email from BMW. So actually all is working fine whithout intervention by my dealer.
Could you solve meanwhile your problem?


----------



## mikimedic (Apr 19, 2015)

blueeyed said:


> Hi mikimedic,
> sorry for the lag, too many things in my head...
> Finally I renewed my subscriptions for RTTI (Real Time Traffic Information), BMW Online and 4 days ago I subscribed Map update by USB. For this I had to install BMWUpdateManager which downloaded Road_Map_EUROPE_Next_2017-1 and now installation of the new map was running without problem whithout asking for the key delivered by email from BMW. So actually all is working fine whithout intervention by my dealer.
> Could you solve meanwhile your problem?


Hey, no problem. Thanks for your reply.

Funny, it is exactly the same situation - I did exactly the same as you did now, but I am still getting the message you were initially getting when you purchased the USB key online... 'Pls insert USB device no 1'....

I have since engaged in lengthy discussions with BMW connected drive Switzerland, then UK as well, even my dealer tried to intervene and wanted to understand the problem. But no solution.

Finally, I was informed they are unable to resolve the problem, and I got refunded, believe it or not.

So... the bottom line, I am still stuck with 2015 version of the maps, and Connected Drive people seem to be unable to sort out their own mess.


----------

